# taking my Matilda to the vets



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I found a lump the size of a quarter on Matilda's chest. I don't want to take any chances with my Matilda, she will be 11 in April. If you would please say a prayer and good thoughts for my Matilda 
I'll update later
Thank you :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Keeping Matilda in our prayers.:wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hope all is well and will have all paws crossed


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

prayers


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Keeping Matilda in my Prayers as well and for you too!! Please keep us posted as to the outcome of her visit with her Vet.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh no--I hope it's nothing serious. I'm thinking about little Matilda and you. Can't wait to hear the results.

Sending love and hugs:wub:


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Hoping nothing serious. One of my older boys has a few fatty lipoma's. Vet said not to worry. Just comes with getting older.
Good thing to get her checked out.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

I will pray it's a old lady bump for you! I used to call Oliver's old man bumps . Kiss her!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Saying prayers for Matilda that it's just something simple like a fatty lipoma. Pipper has one on his shoulder and I think they're quite common.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, you know I will pray!
Please let us know how things are w/your special girl.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Our vet loves my girls:wub: especially Matilda, she loves them also, which makes the vet visits go so well. He took syringe and took a small amount of liquid from Matilda, she is such a good girl, just laid there :wub: the vet checked it out and said it's a fatty lipoma, ( old lady bump) :HistericalSmiley: She also had a small one under her left arm pit. He said she's very healthy but over weight. 
In the last two years she has gained a pound:w00t: when we are in Arizona we are very active and she walks a great deal. Since we have stayed home two years she just doesn't get the exercise especially in the winter. Our whole family has gained. Ugh
She eats the same amount as always. I'm going to buy some Fromm over weight kibble. I will still home cook for the girls dinner. 
Thank you so very much for being there for me. Matilda means the world to me, I can't imagine life without her.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So glad happy for our little ball girl.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

yeah Good good news


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just seeing this Paula and VERY HAPPY to see it's just fatty bumps and they could tell you right away....by the way, how are you feeling? are you back on your feet now?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So glad she is okay! I had two old lady bumps removed from me today LOL.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Wonderful news! So very happy Sweet Matilda is okay. We all love her so much!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm so happy Paula. That's what I thought it might be, but I didn't want to say anything as I'm not a doctor. When Trevor got older around Matilda's age or a little older he developed a couple of these--one the same size and area as Matilda. It never grew bigger--stayed the same.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So happy for good news! YeH!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so glad it wasn't anything to be worried about.,.Always scarey when weird things grow on our babies..Kissies for Matilda being so brave and her mommy taking such good care of her.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I just saw this, how scary! So glad its just a lipoma...welcome to old age Matilda, I have one too, lol!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

I am just reading this now. Scared me when I first read. I am so glad it is nothing serious. What a relief. She is one special little lady.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Very happy to hear that Matilda is fine. Poor Pipper....he has the old man/lady lump and he's not even an old man at only 4 years old and my daughter has had 3 removed and she's just 29. :w00t:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm just seeing this and am so very glad she's OK!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

So glad all went well! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maglily said:


> Just seeing this Paula and VERY HAPPY to see it's just fatty bumps and they could tell you right away....by the way, how are you feeling? are you back on your feet now?[/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling better, just slower:blush: we don't want to talk about feet lol


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh, Thank God Matilda is okay! I'm glad to hear everything worked out.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Relieved that it's just an old lady lump. :HistericalSmiley: Geez I hope I'm not working on a few of my own. So glad things are okay. I need a prayer myself for Tyler. Got a test done today and awaiting results tomorrow. I haven't even wanted to talk about it but I feel like once he went onto pheno for his seizures, his bloodwork is all over the place. :huh:Hoping he's okay.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Relieved that it's just an old lady lump. :HistericalSmiley: Geez I hope I'm not working on a few of my own. So glad things are okay. I need a prayer myself for Tyler. Got a test done today and awaiting results tomorrow. I haven't even wanted to talk about it but I feel like once he went onto pheno for his seizures, his bloodwork is all over the place. :huh:Hoping he's okay.




Sue I'll be praying for little Tyler. Please let me know how he is doing, I'll be worried until I hear. I love you dear friend :wub:

Heavenly Father, thank you for always being here beside each of us, you delight in listening to our praises and requests, I thank you for your great love and patience. Lord be with Sue tonight, may she feel calmness your peace flooding her spirit. Give her a peaceful sleep tonight. Lord you know little Tyler, you know every inch of his little body, I ask Lord your touch over him. May he live a long healthy life giving Sue many years of joy.Thank you Lord for hearing my prayer. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks so much, Paula. :smootch:Will let you know when I hear results. He went from years of perfect bloodwork to lots of wonky stuff ever since going on pheno for his focal seizures. Very frustrating. The pheno seems to be working so they don't want to change the meds but I worry.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great news on Mathilda, Paula!
Yay God!
I did miss seeing your photos of yourself from your make-up adventure. Did you post something?
xoxo


----------



## Danielle*Lily (Dec 3, 2015)

Aw, sweet Matilda, I'm so happy to hear you're okay!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, I am so sorry I missed this.

However, thank goodness that Matilda is going to be okay.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Dearest Paula, I just read your thread about sweet Matilda!

Thankful to hear she's allright but good to know about the old lady's lumps either. 

Please give her a big kiss and also to Maddie of course! So relieved she's doing fine. 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - thanks so much for the prayers. They worked. Tyler's test was negative. :thumbsup:
http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Paula - thanks so much for the prayers. They worked. Tyler's test was negative. :thumbsup:
> http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Yippee Doodle! Yay. Hoorah!:wub:


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

i will pray for her , 
let us know wat going on , peace


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- I haven't been on in a while and am just seeing this. So glad that Matilda is OK and that she just has "old lady bumps". Lacie has a few too and she was 11 in October. Oh yea, I have several too. LOL

Sue -- so glad that Tyler is OK and that the tests were negative.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Paula - thanks so much for the prayers. They worked. Tyler's test was negative. :thumbsup:


 
Thank you Lord 

Sue thank you for getting back to us, hugs to you dear friend :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula - it is hard to think of Matilda as 11 - she seems so youthful - always with a toy in her mouth.

Sue - Glad Tyler's blood tests were good.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It's hard for me to believe my Matilda will be 11 :blush: she's still active, but this winter has taken a toll on her weight, she's gotten heavy, and still eats the same amount as before. No exercise, unless Maddie is playing with her, I just wouldn't take losing Matilda well, so I just enjoy every moment with her, as well as hubby and Maddie.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

:innocent: Praying for Matilda!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this and happy to hear it is nothing!


----------



## Slydersmama (Dec 9, 2015)

Oh Goodness Paula.....Slyder has been keeping me so busy I just saw your post. SO glad to hear Matilda is doing ok and it is nothing serious. Put that furry little butt on the treadmill! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thats nice news  awesome


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Good news! She is OK! Soo happy for you both!:thmbup:


----------

